# Konifiziertes Steuerrohr



## Hangtime (7. September 2012)

Hi Leute ich hab mal nen (vermutlich blöde) Anfänger-Frage: Bei meiner Bike-Suche bin ich nun öfter über "Konifiziertes Steuerrohr" gestolpert. Ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen was das ist aber wofür soll das gute sein? Haben die Radon Bikes das auch (speziell Team und Race Serie)? Schon man danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## teradsi (7. September 2012)

Hallo Hangtime,

ein konifiziertes Steuerrohr hat den Vorteil der höheren Steifigkeit. Dadurch dass es unten einen größeren Durchmesser hat, können die Bereiche des Gabelschafts, in denen ein höheres Biegemoment wirkt, stabiler ausgelegt werden. Oft findest Du bspw. bei den Federgabeln den Begriff "tapered", was dann bedeutet, dass diese einen konifizierten Gabelschaft haben, welcher dann eben mit dem entsprechenden Steuerlager in ein konifziertes Steuerrohr passt.

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (7. September 2012)

Aha okay. Also könnte man schon sagen, dass z.B. der Rahmen von Ghost SE 2013 technisch mehr bietet als ein ZR Team Rahmen (Postmount Tapered Steuerrohr)?!? Brauch man sowas oder ist das eher "nice to have"?


----------



## Kruemelmonster (8. September 2012)

Sind beides Standardrahmen ohne besondere Finessen. Da ist es wirklich egal, was Du kaufst. Hauptsache es passt Dir gut. Persönlich finde ich jedoch, dass Radon vergleichsweise bessere Komponenten verwendet.


----------

